
Show HN: Pugmark – The online book club for developers - neomaxzero
https://pugmark.io
======
neomaxzero
A book club seems like something from the last century. You're meeting up with
a group of people, who does that anyway nowadays? You've managed to read
through the whole book in the month that you had to do that. Scribbling down
some notes along the way, carefully highlighting sentences because they
resonated with you. It's been a tedious and lonely process until now.

When you finally meet up, it gives you a feeling of belonging, knowing there
are others who share your interests and passions. Finding out someone has also
read your favorite book is a great conversation starter. Those conversations
are more often than not full of new insights.

A year ago, I mentioned the idea of an online book club to my friend. We both
like reading books as an educational tool. For me, starting to read books has
been eye-opening. We often discussed the books we read with each other. Those
were the times I discovered the point of the book, the bigger lesson it was
trying to teach me.

Now, one year later, we think with pugmark we have built something that helps
us in having that discussion. Having used it myself for a couple of books now,
I notice how much more I remember of what I read. With pugmark, we want to
give you a way to find those like-minded readers. It's the async, remote
version of a book club.

We are curious to hear what you think about what we have created. Of course,
we are here to answer any questions you have!

\- Maxi

~~~
onyva
Like the idea, though I think hypotes.is might be a more familiar way of
social reading, albeit for academics.

Just a thought, if it’s even legally possible, or people a in fact still read
print, add an option to send each other your copy when done... and save the
planet on the way... perhaps a book for a book.

~~~
suricatadev
This is a really nice idea that can be integrated in the future. Our main
focus today is help developers getting more knowledge from books, if we can
save some trees in the process that would be amazing.

